

TURN Your BEAGLEBONEBLACK IN TO a 14-CHANNEL, 100MSPS LOGIC ANALYZER - 2510c39011c5
http://hackaday.com/2015/02/19/turn-your-beagleboneblack-in-to-a-14-channel-100msps-logic-analyzer/

======
socceroos
Nice! I love hackaday, have been enjoying their site and others like it for
many years.

